# LED lighting recommendation?



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

I am looking for a new light for my 55 gallon. I have currently a 24" crap fluorescent and a 24" beamsworks LED. The Beamsworks has mostly burnt out after not that long of use, so I refuse to buy that brand again.

I thought I might try a 48" LED, and I'm not wealthy so it has to be less than $200.

So far I am looking at Fluval Aquasky, Current USA Satellite +, Marineland, Aqueon.

I have lots of anubias which is growing well, but my Java ferns are not growing well. I would like to get a few more plants but they always die from crappy lighting. Only looking to keep medium light low tech plants.

Can anyone who may have tried some of these brands recommend one?


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

I haven't tried the lights but I own a current sat + and I like it a lot. I would recommend it over the others. Other one I would consider is the aquasky. Similar specs but current is more reputable in the LED light market so I'd trust them more. Also there are more reviews and feedback on the current rather than the aquasky. However that said I'd be okay with the aquasky too. If budget is important maybe go with whichever is cheaper between the 2. Current + was the best priced at king Ed when I looked and mr. Pets in Abbotsford has a sale on the aquasky.


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you remember how much the current was at king Ed? They don't give prices over the phone.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

I think it was about $10 less than j&l's price when I got mine. So, the 48" is about $175+tax


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks  ....


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

Just went and picked up a Fluval Aquasky, it was the most reasonable being on sale at Mr. Pets. Holy Crap this thing is bright! It has a ton of settings too. Gonna take me a while to figure it out.

Before:








After:


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

Good choice. How much did it end up? I know some of them have the $25 off sticker, did you get the sale price + additional $25% off? For the plants you have, the aquasky is way more than sufficient


----------



## Longimanus (Apr 21, 2010)

It was $159.99, no sticker on this one. The girl who works there said that the first shipment they got had the stickers, then the next shipment didn't. Still not a bad price, though that coupon would have been awesome!
I'm hoping to get a few different plant species in there now that I have a light that can support them. Even my java ferns weren't growing, though the anubias was.


----------



## khiyasu (Jan 12, 2016)

You should be able to grow quite a few more options now


----------

